# Do brittle stars eat hermit crabs!?!!?!?!?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i found the exoskeleton to one of my scarlet red hermits about 2 days after i added a brittle star to my tank..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

how big is your brittle? most of them should be grazers, is it possible that your scarlet molted? i've never come across my brittles preying on my hermits/snails, but mine are small.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say yes, but that is because I have one that measures over 12" leg to leg! I have never seen him "hunt" but he is fast to find something dead! 

I would bet that the hermit has molted. Perfectly normal


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Should add that Green brittle stars are know to be aggresive, and will hunt at night.

Mine is Black.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

J_T said:


> Should add that Green brittle stars are know to be aggresive, and will hunt at night.
> 
> Mine is Black.


+1 on what J_T said, i read that most are grazers, but you should avoid the green ones because they prey on inverts


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> +1 on what J_T said, i read that most are grazers, but you should avoid the green ones because they prey on inverts


They hunt fish too


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks guys mine is red about 4"


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright you guys were all right i found all my hermits  thanks again guys


----------

